# Damasko DC80 Black /Orange - First impressions



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Now that I own the DC 80 Black / Orange for three weeks I thought It's time to share my first impressions with you.









Compared to all the chronographs I own and have owned the Damasko DC80 is the most beautiful chrono by looks.

I went for the black version since I already own a DC66 in steel and thought that another black one might be a good addition to the Damasko watches I own.









Imho Damasko succeeded in delivering not only a well functioning example of a Lemania 5100 *inspired* chronograph, but also currently the best value for a chronograph with stop second/stop minute out of the center (at least compared to a German competitor).

As stated on the Damasko website the DC 80 houses a patented chronograph movement - Damasko C51 - based on the proven workhorse ETA/Valjoux 7750. The benchmark for the modification of the caliber 7750 was to significantly increase the readability of the chronograph function. For that reason Damasko put their main focus on the technical realization of a jumping 60-minute stop hand out of the center.









 This new patented construction allows to record stoping times even more easily, faster and more accurately. The Lemania 5100 movement so far set a pattern for a clear and unambiguous readability.

That alone would be exceptional for a watch with a heavily modified chronograph but this watch also includes all the DNA Damasko is known for, for example their ice-hardened case, the decoupling screw-down crown, the lubrication cells and their patended bezel system.

Compared to former Lemania 5100 chronos with a height of 15 to 16mm the DC80 is just 13.7mm thick. This is quite a big plus to wearability and comfort on the wrist and is realized by not just adding a module on top of the movement but a built-in construction.









Performance over the last three weeks on wrist and winder were excellent, varying from +3 to +7.

The lack of a permanent running second was a bit confusing when new on the wrist but I got very fast used to it.

Excurs:
The constant use of the chronograph usually does reduce the movement's amplitude to some degree. It varies from watch to watch and might not be valid for all watches, usually from 20° to 30° depending on the materials used, so running some seconds slower a day is possible when engaging the stop second. This is a small effect on "accuracy" and might bother some people, some others are not bothered. However, if you engage the stop mechanism on the DC80 you also engage the jumping minute hand. According to Konrad Damasko this should have no impact on the DC80's accuracy since they use a top spring and regulate the watch with engaged stop mechanism.









3-weeks-summary

I am a happy camper. Performance is excellent. Look is excellent. Wearing comfort is top. Readability at its best. Damasko did a lot right with this watch.









Mine is DC80-0132 btw.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Happy to know you are enjoying your new DC80. Great photos and review as always.


----------



## pherret (Sep 24, 2009)

Is the Damest coating a glossy or matte black? The orange looks nice. Do you find the count down bezel useful or a count up bezel preferred or doesn't really matter with the Chrono complication.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Case matte, bezel more glossy.


----------



## Origo_DK (Dec 8, 2013)

Wonderful watch, Mike. The DC 80 is on my shortlist. Just received the DC 66 which will keep me happy for the time being. 

Wear it in good health.


----------



## Doulos Christos (Dec 26, 2014)

Great review Mike.
Thank you!
Though enjoying mine, if they came out with a black / red version I'd have to get a second DC80.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I doubled it


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

The bezel edges on the newer watches are very handsome and frame the watches much better than the older chunky style (and uncomfortable to use) bezels. The older style is distracting and always reminds me of dirt bike tires.


----------



## mobile2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow. The orange really pops...I love that watch. Was this ordered directly from Damasko or thru an AD?


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful watch. Is this available now? Don’t see it on their website.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

mobile2 said:


> Wow. The orange really pops...I love that watch. Was this ordered directly from Damasko or thru an AD?


Ordered directly and delivered by Konrad Damasko in person in when I joined the Munichtime last month.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bababooey said:


> Beautiful watch. Is this available now? Don't see it on their website.


It is available in yellow, white, green, orange now, please see my Munichtime thread.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 9, 2014)

I saw that thread. So I can order it directly from Damasko, despite it not being shown on their website? Not sure what else I was supposed to glean from that thread?


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks Mike,
always top reviews and photos from you.
My DC80 runs super.I go only 1h a day with my dog and DC80 than 23h on table.
Day by day,and it runs +20 Seconds in 4 weeks !
I have and had Lange/Patek/Vacheron/Audemars and can say : Quality is amazing high on my Damasko.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

5277 said:


> Thanks Mike,
> always top reviews and photos from you.
> My DC80 runs super.I go only 1h a day with my dog and DC80 than 23h on table.
> Day by day,and it runs +20 Seconds in 4 weeks !
> I have and had Lange/Patek/Vacheron/Audemars and can say : Quality is amazing high on my Damasko.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Imho, you, your dog and the DC80 deserve more time outdoor ;-)


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

Gary,
I really enjoy wearing my Damasko DC66 while listening to Steely Dan's Asia Album, I listened to it about NOINE times.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Palettj said:


> Gary,
> I really enjoy wearing my Damasko DC66 while listening to Steely Dan's Asia Album, I listened to it about NOINE times.


Aja......

Cheerz,

Alan

Edit: PS - apologies for the pedant intrusion.........


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

As always Mike an excellent review that has definitely peaked my interest for one of these beauties. Do you have any insight from Konrad that he may be using these in future models with a different set up?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

kingblackbolt said:


> As always Mike an excellent review that has definitely peaked my interest for one of these beauties. Do you have any insight from Konrad that he may be using these in future models with a different set up?


Thanks for your kind words. That's the plan. The C51 is constructed in a way that other modifications are thinkable and (!) doable. DC 82, DC 84, DC 86 will follow in die course. Already in September 2017 I wrote:



> The DC 80 with its C51-1 caliber is just the first watch in a series which resembles a "construction set" concept. Starting with a "simple" chrono - the DC 80 - the 8-series will also consist of a Bi compax chrono, Tri-compax, GMT (+ 24 hrs subdial), day/date indication so these new models will make our heart beating faster. So will we see a DC 82, 84, 86 with C51-2, C51-3, C51-3 in the time to come.


----------



## thewheel82 (Jul 6, 2011)

Is the “plane” shaped hand the minute hand for the Chrono function?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

thewheel82 said:


> Is the "plane" shaped hand the minute hand for the Chrono function?


Yes.


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

You’re welcome Mike 👍🏻
Another few questions for you? Can this movement be serviced anywhere or does it have to be done by Damasko? Are there pics anywhere that show what the movement looks like?


----------

